

Survey: Simple iOS Forms library - wess
https://github.com/wess/Survey

======
jrnkntl
Nice work!

Some other iOS forms libs:

\- QuickDialog / <https://github.com/escoz/quickdialog>

\- ELCTextFieldCell / <https://github.com/elc/ELCTextFieldCell>

\- IBAForms / <https://github.com/ittybittydude/IBAForms>

\- FormKit.m / <https://github.com/brunow/FormKit.m>

I suggest you submit it to <http://www.cocoacontrols.com/controls/new> as
well.

~~~
wess
Submitted to Cocoacontrols, thanks for the suggestion!

~~~
aaronbrethorst
And here I was about to add it to my site... thanks for saving me the trouble,
and thanks for the submission! :)

------
pretz
This looks well designed and useful, but whenever I see a new project like
this my first question is "What makes this different?"

There are a number of existing form libraries for iOS* that have been around
for a while at differing levels of complexity. Could you give a brief summary
of why you wrote a new library instead of using one of the existing ones?
Putting an explanation like that in the readme would be a great way to explain
why you did all this work.

*: <https://github.com/chrismiles/EZForm> <https://github.com/escoz/QuickDialog> <https://github.com/ittybittydude/IBAForms>

------
sjm
This is cool :) I've actually created something similar for a work-related
project, but it's specifically based off Core Data entities and uses
QuickDialog for creating and managing the elements (so supporting all the Core
Data attribute types is easy, and you get the benefit of the QuickDialog style
provider/skinning support). For customisation and validation I use Core Data's
user info on properties, which means it's easy to create fully-fledged forms
with all attribute types and entity relationship types, predicates, and lots
of other little things I've needed with basically zero coding.

It's kind of turned into a DSL specified within the Core Data model editor,
but with the nature of the project it was for it's saved me a lot of time. I'd
love to open-source it if there was interest, but I'd have to look into the
logistics :)

------
doe88
A screenshot of the included example <http://i.imgur.com/hJHYq.png>

------
MaxGabriel
Cool! What about supporting some sort of visual indicator for invalid fields?

~~~
wess
Was thinking about that, but different people like different things,
suggestions are welcome. Maybe i will add "errorView" property to SurveyField.

------
omnibobble
Really cool but it would benefit from a nice demo page.

~~~
wess
Yeah, I want to put together a really nice page for it, with very involved
docs and example usage. It's coming, just wanted to get the lib out ;)

------
tommys
not so cool in only supporting text fields...

~~~
wess
It supports any field type you want, SurveyField has a property of fieldClass,
so you can set it to [UITextView class] and it will do it's best to use it

